# Honey treats



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've been seeing these honey seeded treats in stores for birds and I was wondering if they were safe for pigeons to eat. Do they like them? I was thinking of offering one to my Maggie. Just as treats only.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I would just stick to raw peanuts for treats, they love them. *


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see why they wouldn't be safe for them. I don't know that they would eat them though, I've never tried offering any.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you got any birds that are overweight, I would not feed it, honey does not sound like a natural thing pigeons would eat, sounds good to humans I must admit, but that is where we are thinking of ourselves and not what may be the best food stuffs for our birds.. I think that product is geared towards pet hookbills that can/need to eat sweet nectar type feeds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Honey has a lot of benefits  But when I give honey, I prefer to give them natural homegrown honey in their water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Honey has a lot of benefits  But when I give honey, I prefer to give them natural homegrown honey in their water.


you have race birds though and I can see a benifit from extra sugars for them, pets.. not so much.. sugar is sugar in the body no matter where it comes from.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good point. Maggie would probably be flying circles around the house, LOL


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I guess you're right. Maggie probably shouldn't have any. She might become diabetic. Oh well. It was just a thought. 

She likes peanuts anyways. I'll just keep giving those to her as treats.


----------

